
Street Life in London - pepys
https://digital.library.lse.ac.uk/collections/streetlifeinlondon
======
DanBC
There's a picture of "halpenny ices". There's an interesting bit of public
health history there. You can see they're eating the ices from a glass -
sometimes called a "penny lick glass". This glass is then swilled in a bucket
and refilled for the next customer. Obviously, this is disgusting. A law was
made in 1899 to ban it after a TB scare.

Halpenny ices:
[https://digital.library.lse.ac.uk/objects/lse:gox325doj](https://digital.library.lse.ac.uk/objects/lse:gox325doj)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penny_lick](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penny_lick)

About photos of old London:

There was a similar recent submission here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12822124](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12822124)

[http://hyperallergic.com/299912/the-photographers-
of-1870s-l...](http://hyperallergic.com/299912/the-photographers-
of-1870s-london-who-documented-their-disappearing-city/)

I tracked down some of the locations in Google Maps (and got a few wrong):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12824840](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12824840)

~~~
theoh
"Obviously [...] disgusting" is too strong. Norms change, and in this case
_legislation_ was needed to make it happen.

~~~
DanBC
Yes, you're right. I mean that I, looking back on it, shudder at the thought.

I wonder what I do everyday that'll cause some future person to have the same
reaction?

~~~
treve
Maybe brushing your teeth in the same room as where your toilet is?

~~~
Cyphase
There's a difference between brushing your teeth in the same room as your
toilet and _storing your toothbrush uncovered_ in the same room as your
toilet.

